# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  'Yaşanan adeta kalp krizi gibi'

## bozok

*'Yaşanan adeta kalp krizi gibi'*

 

*Amos Gilad, 'Kim Hamas’ı destekliyorsa, şiddeti ve terörü destekliyordur' dedi.*

İsrail Savunma Bakanlığı’nın Siyasi ve Diplomatik Büro şefi Tümgeneral Amos Gilad, “Kim Hamas’ı destekliyorsa, şiddeti ve terörü destekliyordur. Türkiye’nin bu yönde bir tercih yaptığını, düşünmek bizim için adeta kalp krizi gibi, kabullenmek çok zor” dedi. Gilad, ilişkilerin geleceğinin AKP hükümetine bağlı olduğunu belirterek, yeni bir yaklaşımın gerektiğini söyledi. 

Gilad bu açıklamaları Hürriyet muhabiri Cansu üamlıbel'e yaptı. üamlıbel'in haberi şöyle: 

Mavi Marmara baskınıyla gerilen Türk-İsrail ilişkileri, Ankara’nın BM Güvenlik Konseyi’nde İran lehine oy kullanmasının ardından daha da çıkmaza girdi. Gelişmeleri Hürriyet’e değerlendiren İsrail Savunma Bakanlığı’nın Siyasi ve Diplomatik Büro şefi Amos Gilad, İran’ın nükleer silaha sahip olduğunda Ortadoğu’daki diğer radikal unsurlarla birleşerek İsrail’i ortadan kaldırmayı hedeflediğini söyledi. Gilad’a göre Türk hükümetinin BM’de İran’a verdiği desteğin sembolik bir anlamı var. İsrail savunmasının beyni Tümgeneral Amos Gilad, hükümetler değişse de devlet mekanizmasının kilit isimlerinden biri olarak yıllardır Türkiye ile ilişkilerin stratejik boyutunu planlayan ekipte yer alıyor. Resmi sıfatlarından daha güçlü bir siyasi etkisi olduğu konuşulan Gilad’ın, Olmert hükümeti düştükten sonra yaşanan siyasi belirsizlik döneminde ülkeyi yönettiği bile söylenmişti. Tel Aviv’deki meşhur Savunma Bakanlığı binasında yaptığımız röportaj için makam odası yerine mütevazı bir ofisi tercih eden ve fotoğraf çektirmekten hoşlanmayan İsrail’in güçlü isminin Ankara’ya gönderdiği mesajlar şöyle: 

*Kabullenmek zor* 

Hamas, İsrail’i ortadan kaldırmayı hedefleyen Ortadoğu’daki karanlık güçlerin bir parçası. Sivilleri hedef alan, yaralayan, kurban eden bir terör örgütünden bahsediyoruz. Hamas’a verilen destek bizi şoke ediyor. Kim Hamas’ı destekliyorsa, şiddeti ve terörü destekliyordur. Türkiye’nin bu yönde bir tercih yaptığını, karar aldığını düşünmek bizim için adeta kalp krizi gibi. Bu kabusu kabullenmek çok zor. 

*BM’deki ‘hayır’* 

İran’daki rejimin amacı bütün Ortadoğu’yu değiştirmek. Lübnan’a bakın, hükümet, otoritesini güneyi kontrol altında tutan Hizbullah’a terk etmiş durumda. Hedef, Lübnan’daki Hizbullah ve Gazze’deki Hamas ile birleşerek Ortadoğu’yu ele geçirmek. Burada ortak bir hedef var. İran nükleer silaha sahip olduğunda Ortadoğu farklı bir yer olacak. Amaç İsrail’i yok etmek. Bunu ben söylemiyorum, kendileri söylüyor. BMGK’da bütün ülkeler Rusya ve üin de dahil olmak üzere, bu gidişata karşı bir tutum ortaya koydu. Türkiye ise İran’ı destekledi. Bunun çok sembolik bir anlamı var. En hafif ifadeyle, İran’la bu tür bir işbirliğini burada hoş karşılamıyoruz. 

*Herşey Ak Parti’de* 

Türkiye ile eski günlerimiz şimdi çok uzakta kalmış çocukluk anıları gibi. Artık Türkiye’den tek duyduğumuz İsrail’i hedef alan kin, nefret ve hakaret dolu açıklamalar. İsrailli sivillerin öldüğü saldırıların kınanması ile ilgili tek söz duymuyoruz. Biz burada terörle mücadele ederken, Türkiye’de biz terörist ilan ediliyoruz. Bu çok rahatsız edici ve kabul edilemez bir söylem. İsrail’in aşağılanmasına yönelik söylemin ve Hamas’a desteğin meşrulaştırılması bizi çok kaygılandırıyor. Biz Türkiye ile iyi ilişkilerin devamını istiyoruz ama bu korkunç söylemin tehdidi altında yaşamak istemiyoruz. İlişkilerin geleceği Ak Parti hükümetine bağlıdır. Yeni bir yaklaşımın zamanıdır. Aksi halde işler kontrolden çıkabilir. 

*İHH provokatif* 

İHH, Hamas’ın kuzeni, şiddet yanlısı ve provokatif bir örgüt. Hedeflerinde İsrail’in ortadan kaldırılması var. İHH, Mavi Marmara’daki bir grubu aynı askeri operasyona hazırlanır gibi hazırladı. Amaç bizi provoke edip Türk-İsrail ilişkilerini yaralamaktı. Neden Mavi Marmara’daki bütün yolcular Mersin yakınlarındaki limandan gümrük kontrolüyle gemiye alınırken, sadece 40 kişi İstanbul’dan bindirildi? Bizdeki bilgiye göre ölü ve yaralıların hepsi İstanbul’dan binen kabadayılar arasından. Bu tesadüf değil. Türkiye gibi bürokrasisi çok güçlü ve organize bir devlette bu grubun o gemiye kontrolsüz binebilmesi için arkalarında birilerinin olması gerekiyor. Bunun soruşturulması lazım, ama ne yazık ki soruşturulacağına inanmıyorum. 

Yaşananlara ne kadar üzgün olduğumu tahmin bile edemezsiniz. Ancak pişman olmak demek ulusal güvenliğimizden taviz vereceğimiz anlamına gelmez. Yine aynı durum yaşansa biz yine aynısını yaparız. Askerlerimizi ve halkımızı korumak zorundayız. O gemide yaşananların sebebi askerlerimizin canına kast edilmiş olmasıdır. 

*Sadece kıyafetin Avrupalı* 

Amos Gilad ile randevumuzun adresi olan Tel Aviv’deki Savunma Bakanlığı binası, şehri Hayfa’ya bağlayan otoyol çıkışındaki Moşe Dayan Bulvarı’nda. Genelkurmay Karargahı Hakirya’nın hemen yanında ve diğer bakanlık ofislerinin ortasındaki Savunma Bakanlığı binasının karşısında ise şehrin en yeni ve en büyük alışveriş merkezi Azrieli var. Savunma bakanlığı binasından çıkıp karşıya geçtiğimizde gözümüze ilk çarpan şey caddedeki dev ilan panolarına asılan Erdoğan yazısı oluyor. Tel Aviv’in farklı caddelerinde farklı afişler ya da Türkiye karşıtı gösterilerde birçok farklı pankart kullanılmıştı. Ancak panodaki afiş renk ve karakter seçiminden kullanan ifadeye kadar her unsuru ile özenli bir şekilde hazırlandığı izlenimi yaratıyor. Afişte şu ifadeler yer alıyor: “Sadece kıyafetin Avrupalı, kafan ve ağzın radikal İslam Erdoğan.” Afişin üzerinde kim tarafından hazırlatıldığı ile ilgili herhangi bir bilgi yok. Tek ipucu İbranice ve çok ufak yazılmış bir isim: Abudi. 


12.06.2010 15:25 / *İNTERNETAJANS*

----------

